# Topics > Mixed reality >  Amazon Sumerian, service for building VR, AR, and 3D applications, Seattle, Washington, United States

## Airicist

Developer - Amazon Web Services, Inc.

Website - aws.amazon.com/sumerian

----------


## Airicist

"Presenting Amazon Sumerian: An easy way to create VR, AR, and 3D experiences"

by Tara Walker
Nobember 27, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Amazon Sumerian Hosts

Published on Nov 27, 2017




> Amazon Sumerian lets you create and run virtual reality (VR), augmented reality (AR), and 3D applications quickly and easily without requiring any specialized programming or 3D graphics expertise. With Sumerian, you can build highly immersive and interactive scenes that run on popular hardware such as Oculus Rift, HTC Vive, and mobile devices.
> 
> Sumerian Hosts is a feature that makes it easy to create and add animated 3D characters called Hosts. Hosts can guide your users through a scene by narrating scripts or answering questions. You can customize the Host’s characteristics such as gender, voice, and language. Using Sumerian’s integration with Amazon Lex and Amazon Polly, you can enable engaging spoken interactions between Hosts and your users. Polly lets you input text which your Host can speak in lifelike voices cross a variety of languages. Using Lex’s automatic speech recognition and natural language understanding capabilities, you can build the conversational interface for your Host that allows it to understand and respond to users’ speech. For example, you could build a trainer Host that onboards and trains new employees. When employees ask the Host questions, the Host could respond with an answer or a question requesting more information about the inquiry.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon Unveils Web-Based Tools for Creating VR and AR Apps, Characters and Scenes"

by Todd Spangler
November 27, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon Takes a Trip In Virtual and Augmented Reality"

by Jonathan Vanian
November 27, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "AWS Sumerian: A bet that enterprise augmented and virtual reality will be browser-based"
Amazon Web Services is aiming to simplify AR and VR development for the enterprise and give business use cases a big boost. Here's a look at some early efforts.

by Larry Dignan
April 3, 2018

----------

